# Daily Embudo Gauge visuals



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

Thursday April 30th at 7.45am
3.1 feet on the old gauge-178cfs
9.63 feet on the new gauge
seems to peak in the morning, lower in the afternoon
take into consideration that all the ditches are flowing. So the actual canyon will have more cfs in it.
My website has the daily flows New Mexico H2O - A journey through the whitewater creeks of Northern New Mexico
Cheers, Atom...


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*Friday may 1st, 3.1 feet*

Friday May 1st at 7.45 am
3.1 feet on the old gauge-172cfs
9.61 feet on the new gauge



atom said:


> Thursday April 30th at 7.45am
> 3.1 feet on the old gauge-178cfs
> 9.63 feet on the new gauge
> seems to peak in the morning, lower in the afternoon
> ...


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.2 ft Saturday May 2nd*

3.2 ft Saturday May 2nd at 6.45 am on the old gauge.
I'm ignoring the new gauge for the time being. Hopefully USGS will fess up that something is wrong with it. The cfs jumps up and down hourly with huge differences. it was 220cfs at 5.45am and 156 at 6.45 am and the old gauge is reading 3.2ft at 6.45am. Do not trust the New Gauge CFS! It is at 3.2 ft right now and is awesome......





atom said:


> Friday May 1st at 7.45 am
> 3.1 feet on the old gauge-172cfs
> 9.61 feet on the new gauge


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.35ft Sunday May 3rd*

3.35ft Sunday May 3rd and surging to 3.4ft....8.30am


atom said:


> 3.2 ft Saturday May 2nd at 6.45 am on the old gauge.
> I'm ignoring the new gauge for the time being. Hopefully USGS will fess up that something is wrong with it. The cfs jumps up and down hourly with huge differences. it was 220cfs at 5.45am and 156 at 6.45 am and the old gauge is reading 3.2ft at 6.45am. Do not trust the New Gauge CFS! It is at 3.2 ft right now and is awesome......


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

Ooh, love 3.4; 3.5 is even better


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

With the forecast indicating a warming trend, it's looking like it will be kind of high on raceday. How much is it dropping by, let's say 2:00pm?


----------



## floaty22 (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey thanks Atom for the updates. The new guage is just confusing. There seems to be a few Durangoans that are travelin' for a Wed/Thurs timeframe. If you would like to make a couple of runs PM. Juanny


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*not dropping*

Ken,
I think the dropping stage is over. race day is gonna be huge, Big dogs only...




deepstroke said:


> With the forecast indicating a warming trend, it's looking like it will be kind of high on raceday. How much is it dropping by, let's say 2:00pm?


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*cool*

Come on down, should be really stomping by then. I'm out, blew out my MCL dirtbiking. Other than that side note, it will be above my comfort level. But feel free to use my place and do some laps...Cheers, Atom...


floaty22 said:


> Hey thanks Atom for the updates. The new guage is just confusing. There seems to be a few Durangoans that are travelin' for a Wed/Thurs timeframe. If you would like to make a couple of runs PM. Juanny


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow atom thanks for posting a link to your site... I remember watching that 4 seasons on the gauly movie and loved it but I couldn't find it anymore...
So anyways thanks for somehow having the one video I've been looking for forever on your site.
Back to the Embudo, I'd like to get down there sometime looks fun...


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.2ft, surging to 3.3ft. Monday may 3rd*

3.2ft, surging to 3.3ft. Monday May 3rd, 6.45am.
Got cold in the mountains. Supposed to be smoking hot all week, should come up nicely...
New Mexico H2O - A journey through the whitewater creeks of Northern New Mexico



atom said:


> 3.35ft Sunday May 3rd and surging to 3.4ft....8.30am


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Atom,Thanks for the hang this weekend. Cool lot and house. The changing room gets high marks, too. I'm hoping to come back down again later this season when the level starts dropping.Good to catch up with ya, Cheers!


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.3 ft surging to 3.35 ft, Tuesday May 4th 6.45 am*

3.3 ft surging to 3.35 ft, Tuesday May 4th 6.45 am



atom said:


> 3.2ft, surging to 3.3ft. Monday May 3rd, 6.45am.
> Got cold in the mountains. Supposed to be smoking hot all week, should come up nicely...
> New Mexico H2O - A journey through the whitewater creeks of Northern New Mexico


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.35ft surging to 3.4ft Wednesday May 6th*

3.35ft surging to 3.4ft Wednesday May 6th. 7.00am
New Mexico H2O - A journey through the whitewater creeks of Northern New Mexico




atom said:


> 3.3 ft surging to 3.35 ft, Tuesday May 4th 6.45 am


----------



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

Hows the fest looking this weekend. I won't be able to get down until sun. Anybody planning on staying around monday. UTB Maybe?

Eric


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Possibly looking at Thursday May 14... or Wed May 13...


----------



## DeLiSh (May 5, 2004)

Parker. Me and Kyle might be in the area Mon-Wed.
Flow Dependent.


get a vis on the Brazos for me on your way in form Durango.




Cheers.


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.4 feet, surging to 3.45 feet*

3.4 feet, surging to 3.45 feet. Thursday may 7th. 6.45am



atom said:


> 3.35ft surging to 3.4ft Wednesday May 6th. 7.00am
> New Mexico H2O - A journey through the whitewater creeks of Northern New Mexico


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah bring on the high water embudo race!


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*yup*

The Fest is looking good. There are some good teams coming together. I have limited camping at my place. Racers have first dibs. If full, Pilar campgrounds up the road are good. Race starts around 11am Saturday morning. Flows WILL be big. Party is Saturday night, Cool trophy's given out for the Budo team Winner, LVM's jumbo tron showing flicks and a Raffle for AW. Fun race down local play run Sunday am. If folks attend, please drive slow through town and be respectful of my neighbors..I want this to go off well so that it becomes a yearly event. Carpool, Carpool, Carpool, Carpool.....Email me or call for directions if needed. atomcrawford at gmail dot com or 505-579-0035. Cheers, Atom...



PARKER said:


> Hows the fest looking this weekend. I won't be able to get down until sun. Anybody planning on staying around monday. UTB Maybe?
> 
> Eric


----------



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

Atom, Im guessing if its uncomfortable for you, I should be downright scared. What Level ranges would say are for mere mortals? I like spicey but and all but...

I know this is hard to answer but how long do you think it'll run? If I don't get it this week (tues-weds) Than I'm out until the 22nd.

Thanks for All the Updates and Being 'The Man, the myth, the legend' down there.

Parker


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*yo*

Parker,
I'm a pretty conservative boater, don't judge your abilities by anything I say. The Budo is good to go at any level if you like spicy. I'm good up to 3.3-3.4 ft on the gauge, then I get stressed after that. Tons of good boaters won't even get on the Budo till it hits those flows and way higher. I know my limits and have no Ego anymore...It is an awesome run. If you are a solid boater, you will love these 3.4ft levels and above. I think it is starting its peak, may run till the 22nd but will be coming down fast by then. Hope you can come get on it. As far as being The Man, the myth, the legend' down this way, there are way more folks benefiting that description around these parts. I just enjoy seeing folks having a great time on the rivers and creeks, and try and help facilitate that. Cheers, Atom...




PARKER said:


> Atom, Im guessing if its uncomfortable for you, I should be downright scared. What Level ranges would say are for mere mortals? I like spicey but and all but...
> 
> I know this is hard to answer but how long do you think it'll run? If I don't get it this week (tues-weds) Than I'm out until the 22nd.
> 
> ...


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.55ft surging to 3.6ft Friday May 8th*

3.55ft surging to 3.6ft Friday May 8th. 6.30am



atom said:


> 3.4 feet, surging to 3.45 feet. Thursday may 7th. 6.45am


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*RACE DAY, 3.55ft surging to 3.6ft Saturday May 9th*

RACE DAY, 3.55ft surging to 3.6ft Saturday May 9th, 6.30am
New Mexico H2O - A journey through the whitewater creeks of Northern New Mexico




atom said:


> 3.55ft surging to 3.6ft Friday May 8th. 6.30am


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Yo, how was the race? Anyone with a brazos visual?
Joe


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Holy crap--the Embudo gage just went completely off the hook sometime Saturday morning! From the low 200's early Saturday to a latest reading of 530!!

Now, I understand there were some issues with this gage and correlation to the visual one, but if it's working at all, then something big happened down there and it looks like it was about race time. Looking forward to the race reports, as well as another visual...


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.6ft today. Race was epic*

That gauge is so wrong. Been a steady rise all week. 3.6ft today. Race was epic, a post on it will come soon....



Roy said:


> Holy crap--the Embudo gage just went completely off the hook sometime Saturday morning! From the low 200's early Saturday to a latest reading of 530!!
> 
> Now, I understand there were some issues with this gage and correlation to the visual one, but if it's working at all, then something big happened down there and it looks like it was about race time. Looking forward to the race reports, as well as another visual...


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

The USGS gauge has no bearing on reality. Thanks so much Atom for keeping up with the daily visuals. The race was sick! We took a leisurely pace through the run and got to the goods just as a nice audience had assembled. After slotting, we got to see the racers come through. Super props to the racers, it was the gnarliest race on the planet at that level. Proud work! Thanks again, Atom, for hosting everyone!

Alex


----------



## lvmvideo (Feb 26, 2009)

*A little Embudo Festival Footage*

more complete results on the way.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

That was a sweet video, looking forward to seeing more. Big.....


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.5ft Tuesday May 12th 6.30am*

3.5ft Tuesday May 12th 6.30am...
Slowly dropping. On a side note, my place is closed the rest of the week. Please use the old takeout. Still functions, just have to park up the hill a bit. Do not go through the gate with your cars. Cheers, Atom...




atom said:


> That gauge is so wrong. Been a steady rise all week. 3.6ft today. Race was epic, a post on it will come soon....


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the gauge updates Atom! Keep em coming... hoping to get down there this weekend if flows cooperate.

Sounds like the race was action packed. That short video LVM put up was nice. Amazing that one guy finally rolled up after so many flips and lots of upside down navigation, way to hold out.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Bump. How're things looking for the weekend?


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.4 feet, 6.30am Friday May 15th*

3.4 feet, 6.30am Friday May 15th. Slowly dropping.
New Mexico H2O - A journey through the whitewater creeks of Northern New Mexico



atom said:


> 3.5ft Tuesday May 12th 6.30am...
> Slowly dropping. On a side note, my place is closed the rest of the week. Please use the old takeout. Still functions, just have to park up the hill a bit. Do not go through the gate with your cars. Cheers, Atom...


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Atom, I'm going to start calling you the Oracle of Embudo.I want to get back down there again this year. If you were to speculate, you know, as you're sitting on the front porch with sun shining down, your field sprouting, and the lady and the pooches are sitting there, too. What do you think it would be like next weekend? It'll be a 3-day weekend and it would sure be sweet if the flows were juuuust right.While you're at it, Oracle of Embudo, will I swim this year?


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*yo*

All I know is that there is hardly any snow left. Next weekend could be around 3.0ft or lower. I think by Wednesday, we should have a good indication of weekend flows. And yes, you will swim this season. Cheers, Atom....




Schizzle said:


> Atom, I'm going to start calling you the Oracle of Embudo.I want to get back down there again this year. If you were to speculate, you know, as you're sitting on the front porch with sun shining down, your field sprouting, and the lady and the pooches are sitting there, too. What do you think it would be like next weekend? It'll be a 3-day weekend and it would sure be sweet if the flows were juuuust right.While you're at it, Oracle of Embudo, will I swim this year?


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.3ft Sunday May 17th 8.00am*

3.3ft Sunday May 17th 8.00am




atom said:


> 3.4 feet, 6.30am Friday May 15th. Slowly dropping.
> New Mexico H2O - A journey through the whitewater creeks of Northern New Mexico


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Well, if it's 3.0 that ought to be just right for my lilly-ass...but I'm asking that you don't let it go any lower. Pull some strings up in the headwaters if you have to.

If by Wednesday things are looking good for the weekend, I might hit you up for some local partners.

P.S. - about the swim, dammit, maybe I'll swim on purpose in the playpark tomorrow and hope that gets me off the hook for the season.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I believe intentionally swimming in the park will automatically double the beatdowns you get this season. FYI.


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.25ft Monday morning May 18th 8.00am*

3.25ft Monday morning May 18th 8.00am



atom said:


> 3.3ft Sunday May 17th 8.00am


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

SCHIZZLE the only possible way to get away with a swim in the park is to pull out the ol... houdini.... while in the hole flip and make sure you get pulled back into the hole bigger the better.. than make sure you stick upside down good... than pop out and make sure you swim deep real deep. pop up down stream where nobody sees you and hope your boat is still in the hole than as it pops up without anybody, thats the game... other than that if you swim in the park, man...sad day.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

caspermike said:


> SCHIZZLE the only possible way to get away with a swim in the park is to pull out the ol... houdini.... while in the hole flip and make sure you get pulled back into the hole bigger the better.. than make sure you stick upside down good... than pop out and make sure you swim deep real deep. pop up down stream where nobody sees you and hope your boat is still in the hole than as it pops up without anybody, thats the game... other than that if you swim in the park, man...sad day.


That could be my trademark trick if I perfected it. Kind of a fusion between a kayak trick and a party trick. It would be pretty cool to sneak up behind my buddies just as they're starting to get worried and ask, hey, can I borrow your boat, mine's stuck?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

its all you dude.


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.15ft and dropping Tuesday May 19th 9am*

3.15ft and dropping Tuesday May 19th 9am



atom said:


> 3.25ft Monday morning May 18th 8.00am


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Yo buddy. Thanks again for everything. Braz? Did they get in? flow? 
Joe


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Atom(ic) Oracle of the Embudo,Did the funnel blow it's wad? Seems like it's dropping an inch a day. Fizzed for the season by Sabado?


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Joe- we stopped at the Brazos on the way back. It was higher than my previous estimate. Probably 800 where it crosses the highway. I'm not sure what this means for the run, but maybe someone else can enlighten you.

Good paddling this weekend. Lets do it again soon.


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*High side of good*

We shuttled 3 guys in yesterday, High side of good. Should get a trip report tomorrow. 800-1000cfs for sure. Should be normal flows by this weekend. Not much snow left up there. Road is good to go. Cut some trees out of the way. Dropped the boys at the ranchers gate due to impassable mud bogging...



JCKeck1 said:


> Yo buddy. Thanks again for everything. Braz? Did they get in? flow?
> Joe


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*done maybe*

I'll check the flows later today. But I do believe it will be done by saturday. But it is supposed to rain all weekend, that may bring down the last of the snow...



Schizzle said:


> Atom(ic) Oracle of the Embudo,Did the funnel blow it's wad? Seems like it's dropping an inch a day. Fizzed for the season by Sabado?


----------



## bwest (Mar 13, 2008)

any recent updates? is the level holding out for the weekend?


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

bwest said:


> any recent updates? is the level holding out for the weekend?


I spoke with Atom today and he said it was hovering around 3.0-3.1. It was also starting to rain pretty hard and the forecast calls for more.


My minimum is 2.9, so we're going to give it a shot it looks like. I'm going to be more than a little frustrated though if I drive all that way to get skunked.


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.2 ft Tuesday May 27th*

3.2 ft Tuesday May 27th. Sorry for the break. Been in Colorado. Lots of rain down this way, might hold for another week or so. Cheers, Atom...


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Any weekend updates? Is there anything left in there?


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.1ft today*

3.1ft today Friday May 29th. probably be a low flow for the weekend. Probably not worth driving a long way for...




Roy said:


> Any weekend updates? Is there anything left in there?


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

atom said:


> 3.1ft today Friday May 29th. probably be a low flow for the weekend. Probably not worth driving a long way for...


Hi Atom,
Is 3.1 ft still fun? Would it be a good first time level for someone like me, who likes to turn class V runs into IV+/V- by running them low and walking the big stuff?
I don't mind running stuff really low, enduring boat abuse in order to get to see a class V run at the easiest possible flows. Would it be in that category or does the low flow make it sketchier in spots? Maybe need to walk a few bony rapids at low flow?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*yup*

It all goes down to 2.9ft, way boney but still goes. The beauty of the run is that you can make it however you want it. I think you would have a good time at low flows judging by your description of boating style...



Ture said:


> Hi Atom,
> Is 3.1 ft still fun? Would it be a good first time level for someone like me, who likes to turn class V runs into IV+/V- by running them low and walking the big stuff?
> I don't mind running stuff really low, enduring boat abuse in order to get to see a class V run at the easiest possible flows. Would it be in that category or does the low flow make it sketchier in spots? Maybe need to walk a few bony rapids at low flow?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


----------



## vincent (Oct 16, 2003)

Ture,

Thats exactly what I did last week at 3.15 and it was perfect. A really nice run. Just go with a group that's willing to go your speed.


----------

